# Need Whizzer coil replacement



## Tom Hudak (Apr 16, 2019)

Does anyone know if there is a replacement coil for a Whizzer H or J?   I have 2 good E bars and saw that WICO sells all different kinds of black coils for small engines.  Is there a replacement that will fit the whizzer E bar?  Or any other manufacture?  If so, please send the part number?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 16, 2019)

Yes, there a couple/3 Whiz guys here who will chime in with offers I'm sure. Not sure they will offer a part no. tho...


----------



## Henryford2 (Apr 16, 2019)

Tom, hope you get an answer. I asked the same question once before with no response. I agree that it would appear that a WICO coil may fit the Whizzer E bar, but a part number would be helpful. I know you can buy a Whizzer replacement coil on Ebay. Joe


----------



## mason_man (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi Tom, Ron Houk supplies the coils for the vintage whizzer. I don't think he'll just sell the coil by its self. He sell them for $115.00 per, complete with new spark plug wire.
The coil is just one of many Whizzer stuff he does/has, complete gaskets you name it. 
Here,I'll show you. 
Give him a call 1-714-996-6323


Yes we have a Whizzer store  

Ray


----------



## Vincer (Apr 16, 2019)

When I stop by to see Ron, I feel like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## Henryford2 (Apr 16, 2019)

Fantastic, thanks for sharing. Joe


----------



## Tom Hudak (Apr 17, 2019)

I notice there are 2 insulator washers on the coil bracket that holds the coil to the engine.  I can’t figure the purpose of the fiber washers because the bracket is grounded to the coil.  Anyone know what the purpose of these washers?


----------



## Henryford2 (Apr 17, 2019)

Quoting Quenton Guenther   "I have never had issues with the fiber spacers under allen bolts, and have seen many running motors with metal washers holding the mag cover on."  I've thought the same, and home come to the conclusion (right or wrong) they are an aide to help align the coil cover and belt cover?


----------



## whiznut (Jul 24, 2019)

Fiber washers are used help position the coil guard properly.The real purpose of the fiber washer is to cushion the torque of the allen bolts so over tightening will not damage the coil guard. The allen bolts should be snug but not over tightened. Ron


----------



## oquinn (Jul 24, 2019)

How about a pic of Ron!


----------

